# Sick Bitch Sits On Bunny And Crushes It



## xXHazelXx

I dunno if you guys have heard this but i cried when I read this article
WARNING! Does have a few pictures, but most of the bunny is not seen.
(article link at the bottom)
I'm sorry but what sort of f*cking sick bastard would do that, my friend told me the story because i couldnt stand to watch the video, but the poor little thing tried to get away and she just grabbed a glass plate and crushed it under that  and they're all laughing, i mean wtf cant even express how much i just wanna beat the crap outta her and her dumb friends. Lets crush you see how you like it sick whore! 
sorry about my language btw, i just...ARGH!
hope that sick bitch burns in hell!

Young girl abuses and kills little rabbit | ChinaHush


----------



## Amethyst

That girl needs URGENT psychiatric help ... what kind of a person can do that, frightening


----------



## Jess2308

Gosh, thats just sickening...

I agree, you've got to have something seriously wrong with you to do something like that. I do believe there should be harsher punishments for people who torture/abuse animals, its a well known fact that people who have done that are much more likely to go on to commit "serious" (in the eyes of the law anyway, i think torturing animals is serious enough myself!!) crimes like murder and stuff.


----------



## Jazzy

What a sick, disgusting bitch.  

Hope she gets something really really nasty happening to her soon. She deserves the same treatment and I would gladly offer to do it.


----------



## Sandysmum

I read the article but couldn't watch the video or look at the pictures. Why any one would want to see things like that is beyond me. I really think that the girl concerned does need mental help, and quickly, before she does anything like that again!


----------



## Akitaowner

OMG  how can anyone do that! I made the mistake of looking at another article there bout the skinning of raccoons and they where alive  how can people do this


----------



## Thorne

Can't view the original link but have found this: Rabbit Crushing Video Girl Comes Forth, Apologizes, Explains - chinaSMACK

This story makes no sense! A quick Google search tells me that there is such a thing as a crush fetish (unsurprising ) but I can't find any sympathy for her despite her controlling boss claims.

Karma gets us all in the end, what a vile story.


----------



## davidc

That's awful. I'm not clicking on the link because I really don't want to see pictures like that or the video, but what a despicable act. The poor rabbit.


----------



## Vampyria

Thorne said:


> A quick Google search tells me that there is such a thing as a crush fetish (unsurprising ) but I can't find any sympathy for her despite her controlling boss claims.


I've heard of the crush fetish before - with girls crushing tiny, defenseless kittens with stiletto heels (and videotaping it, no less). This was quite a few years ago. Disgusting to think this kind of thing is still going on. How anyone could do that is completely beyond me.


----------



## Sandysmum

There can never be any justification for such blatent cruelty. What ever reason she gives, she still needs psychiatric help.I hope she gets the help she needs before anything like this happens again in her life.


----------



## ChatterPuss

jetsmum said:


> I read the article but couldn't watch the video or look at the pictures. Why any one would want to see things like that is beyond me. I really think that the girl concerned does need mental help, and quickly, before she does anything like that again!


I couldn't watch the video either. I read the article and glanced at the pictures but had to switch it off... i'm lost for words


----------



## Emma32

Gosh that's awful. Makes me sick >_<
I didn't look at all the pictures but I read the article.
How anyone could even contemplate doing that...she needs serious help, hope she gets what's coming to her.


----------



## jill3

I don't think it's just the girl that did this is sick but who ever was with her laughing and filming it.
Who in the right mind would let somebody do this! They all must be scum!!!
I havent seen the video or the pictures. I have only read it on here.
I just couldn't bring myself to watch it.
There is so much cruelty and sickening things going on these days it's very depressing.


----------



## GeordieBabe

:yikes::cursing: bitch, should get a summo wrestler to do the same with her, how do they get away with it


----------



## xXHazelXx

theres no justification for that sort of cruelty, and the fact that it wasnt just her, her two friends where watching and laughing, its just disgusting that they can so easily brutly kill a poor defenceless animal, they all need some serious help before they do anything else that horrible.

It doesnt help that they dont have laws against abusing rabbits in china wtf!

She wrote a letter of repentance after claiming that it was a blackmailing boss that made her make the video eventhough she seems to be rather enjoying hurting the poor creature, imo sounds like bullsh*t considering she didnt really need to earn money as her family is wealthy.

Repentance:
"Old people have said before that people are reincarnated. I used to think they were just stories, but now I hope it is true.

If I am reincarnated, I want to be a tree, to be one with nature, without feelings, and without worries, without thought, and also without hypocrisy. To be simple just like this.

I wonder how I can forgive myself, to allow my heart to feel better, but I cant do it.

A crack for a mirror is a permanent injury, and once there is a crack, it can never make up for it. Life is a mirror, and my mirror already has a deep crack, one that can never be healed.

I will never be able to forget this trauma. It has already become a stain I can never wipe away. Am I able to get Gods forgiveness? I dont know. God has given me the punishment I ought to have, and it is the punishment I deserve to have. I have begun to believe in reincarnation, begun to believe in karma.

The mistakes I have committed, one day I will have to pay for them.

I had thought of killing myself, but what has happened cannot be changed, and I can only begin anew. I hope I can use all of my time from this day on to love and cherish all living things, use all of my time to make up for this mistake. I am willing to do everything I can to atone for my sin. Huang Xiaoxiao."

Doubt her life was really that bad with all her money friends, family and husband.
But she will probably get away with it due to not having any laws, china needs to sort that sh*t out, here in England someone somehow would have beat the crap outta her by now.
RIP now, poor little black and white patched bunny  your torture has finally come to an end xx


----------



## mezzer

There is no place in society for people like this or the perverts who watch these so called crush films, how on earth anyone gets any sexual gratification from this really beggars belief.
Things like this always seem to come out of China, what a vile place.


----------



## Waterlily

Vampyria said:


> I've heard of the crush fetish before - with girls crushing tiny, defenseless kittens with stiletto heels (and videotaping it, no less). This was quite a few years ago. Disgusting to think this kind of thing is still going on. How anyone could do that is completely beyond me.


really ? ******* hell   wont click the link, but geez I can imagine


----------



## Taylorbaby

i was just about to say that i think this is 'fetish'

if peopel 'get off' on watching this then i think the world is lost, seriously i mean what use are these 'things' to society? will they be crushing dogs soon then cow then humans? what next after that when the thrills worn off? 

even the girls laughing, laughing at it is as bad as doing it, they should all just be sent to a island and left there.


----------



## Nicky10

I've heard of the crushing fetish but not animals inanimate objects some people seem to get off on either crushing things or watching people do it generally heavy women. But that is just sick she should get a long punishment but it's China so she didn't


----------



## nutmeg

Disgusting, I just cant work out what goes through someone head to even have the idea to do that. The girl and her friends need serious help.


----------



## obama5493

Vampyria said:


> I've heard of the crush fetish before - with girls crushing tiny, defenseless kittens with stiletto heels (and videotaping it, no less). This was quite a few years ago. Disgusting to think this kind of thing is still going on. How anyone could do that is completely beyond me.


Re: Sick Bitch Sits On Bunny And Crushes It
There can never be any justification for such blatent cruelty. What ever reason she gives, she still needs psychiatric help.I hope she gets the help she needs before anything like this happens again in her life.


----------



## Dazadal

Sick Sick Sick!
There is a proven link between cruelty to animals in younger life and crime as an adult (including harming people). 
We moved a few years ago and a local lout was caught killing Cygnets on a near-by pool.:cryin: 
I contacted Social Services (he was well known) and the local police. He has since gone on to commit assault, battery and arson and is in a YOI (thank goodness). These crimes should not be seen as a minor thing but as a precursor to future crime from these sick individuals.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

what sick people, the two others are just as bad to watch it,if they have this fetish , maybe they should get someone to do it to them see how they like it

evil bitches, not read the link or the video, i cant bare to but i hope they get punished for it and not get just a pathetic fine or warning


----------



## tucker22

I saw the video on facebook 

it made me cry!


----------



## mstori

i feel sick! 

that is so disturbing.. 

I dont know why, but it seems worse its a group of girls...and that its been linkied to being a sexual thing!?!? lots of things happened like this when i was growing up.. I remember 2 incidents, 1 of kittens in a microwave and another of hamsters being tied to fireworks. How do these people live with themselves!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy

Jess2308 said:


> Gosh, thats just sickening...
> 
> I agree, you've got to have something seriously wrong with you to do something like that. I do believe there should be harsher punishments for people who torture/abuse animals, its a well known fact that people who have done that are much more likely to go on to commit "serious" (in the eyes of the law anyway, i think torturing animals is serious enough myself!!) crimes like murder and stuff.


That is completely true. Lack of empathy is a major symptom of people with personality disorder/psychopathy, and animal abuse is one of the things that precede more violent crimes later on.


----------



## Kitty_pig

I haven't clicked the link because I know i will cry.....lots. Its just horrific. How are these people allowed to do these things? :cryin:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy

MaineCoonMommy said:


> That is completely true. Lack of empathy is a major symptom of people with personality disorder/psychopathy, and animal abuse is one of the things that precede more violent crimes later on.


Gosh, I felt the need to rephrase that. Can't think of anything else being much more violent than taking a sentient being and crushing it under your a$$. I should say, animal abuse precedes violent crimes against human beings.


----------



## TerryLBaker

Isn't animal abuse often the first stage of a serial killer's development? I'm hoping someone is watching that sicko closely.


----------



## Mumbles

Oh my god thats absolutely disgusting, i can't watch it, i could barely read the original post, it is so upsetting makes me feel sick how some people act towards animals, i don't even like killing spiders i catch them and take them outside.


----------



## codyann

i couldnt watch the vid but i read the stuff under it and thats horrible
poor bunny


----------



## welshjet

Didnt wish to look at link but could quite cheerifully shoot people (sorry she is not a person but i dont know what elae to call her) like this


----------



## DougGeneration

We *always* have a choice. Never is pointing out someone forcing you to do something ever an acceptable reason for such act, heck even for any other act.

I honestly don't believe in her apology. If I did, it'll feel like I was one of her friends who were laughing alongside her as she did what she did. It's just sickening.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

Cruelty and torture is not mental illness. It is a personality disorder or it is a trait of a psychoath... or it is an immature and deeply unpleasant person who should be given a good slap. It is NOT an illness.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

God that really made me feel sick!!! I wish I hadnt seen it now. I didnt watch the video but the images were enough.


----------



## Crittery

Couldn't watch the video, but saw the pictures. I hate the fact that there are 'people' like that in the world. How can that ever occur to people? cruelty in ignorance is bad enough, but that is just horrific.


----------



## loumoo

I rather some fat obese person sits on her or her parents , maybe both.

I don't think some humans should breed, low IQ's, mental instabilities and wasting oxygen.


----------



## TheCozyPet

I would love to senselessly feed her to the poor starving lions of Africa or throw her in the ocean infested with tiger sharks. Or being crush by a truck would do just right while being video-taped on international television with her family watching ( but I bet they don't care since they brought up a nasty little wH*re). I want her friends punish by those punishment tools they used during medieval times.

I clicked the link however I did not watch the video. Couldn't stand it. She's like a reincarnated demon.

*Note: May she and her friends rot in hell*


----------



## quequeg1988

OMG!!! thats i s about all i have to say, other than i'd like to sit on her head!!!! Lets see how she feels! poor baby bunny


----------



## Sarahnya

I used to work for the RSPCA and we occasionally heard of stuff like this, it's called "crushing" it's a form of fetish where people get off watching animals get crushed, usually by women in high heels :blink:

Madworld


----------



## NicoleW

Do you believe Huang Xiaoxiao's apology and explanation?

* No. (77%, 1,510 Votes)
* Yes. (23%, 457 Votes)

Total Voters: 1,967



Funny that isn't it.


----------



## ajohnson

I'm not sure if this has been said, only looked at the pictures, definitely wouldn't watch a video. But what worries me is that there's another bunny in a cage next to her, I hope to God that one didn't suffer the same way


----------

